# Any Experience With Cysts Or Seromas?



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

Just took Charlie to the vet again today because of a fluid-filled mass on his lower abdomen. I'd taken him in last Monday because he was in distress and had been kicking, poking, and plucking his vent and lower abdomen. Anyways, it turned out he had either a cyst or seroma, and Morris drained it after he examined Charlie last Monday.

By Thursday, Charlie was feeling yucky again, so I tried to book an appointment for Friday, but the soonest they could fit him in was today. Anyways, the mass was firmer this time and didn't feel as "liquid-y". Dr. Morris drained it again, and over three millimetres of clear fluid came out! Seriously, take a syringe and squirt three millimetres of water into a medicine cup. That's a huge amount of fluids to have built up in a week! Last time the fluids were also clear, but I'm pretty sure their was even more drained last time!

When the cyst/seroma fills with fluid, it puts pressure on his tummy, making it hard for him to poop, making things even worse. It also causes him a fair amount of pain and discomfort, in addition to the problems it causes with his balance and coordination.

For a visual of the size of this yucky "water balloon", you guys familiar with those smallish red grapes at the grocery store? You know, they sell those big, bland tasting green grapes and those yummy little red grapes that go bad after 24 hours? Well, the cyst/seroma is the size of one of those red grapes.

Anyways, Charlie will probably have to keep having his tummy pierced with a needle every week until the mass goes away. Dr. Morris suggested that I take him to see the avian vet in Bowmanville, as they're more experienced and could do ultrasounds and whatnot and come up with a course of action. It'll take around an hour and a half to go to Bowmanville and back. I guess I'll phone the Bowmanville vet tomorrow and see what's what.

Has anyone experienced anything like this before? The lump is just beneath his skin and was likely caused by falling on the bottom of the cage or something similar.

PS,
Charlie's the handsome blue male budgie in my signature. He's around nine years old.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear Charlie has this problem. I had a female that had an ovarian mass that unfortunately turned out to be a tumor. I had to take her in to have her abdomen drained of fluid also. At first it was not too often, maybe every couple of months but as things progressed it was once a week, it was quite noticeable that she felt much better after the removal of the fluid. I hope you have success with the new vet.


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your girl. At least she had a great mommy to look after her . I feel bad for Charlie, as he'll probably need to have the mass drained again in a few days. I can't imagine how bad that thing makes him feel, although I have a bit of an idea since I get a ganglion cyst on my left wrist when I injure it or overuse it.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Robyn on so sorry your budgie is going through this.I know its stressful on him.I truly hope he'll be alright one day soon.sending healing and comforting prayers for you both.blessings and keep us posted.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Robyn I would definitely be taking Charlie into the Avian vet for a thorough check up. You need a diagnosis and possible tests to determine exactly what the fluid is and the cause . In the mean time make sure he is getting a lot of vegies and wet foods. Hoping for a good outcome.:cobalt linnie:


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

Charlie's been doing well and has been enjoying his veggies. He hasn't been showing any signs of discomfort, and hasn't been acting lethargic. Considering it's now Saturday and he had his ouchie drained on Tuesday, he might be on the mend . If it starts filling up again, I'll take him to Bowmanville.


----------



## theasset (Jun 24, 2010)

I agree with Cathy. They can actually use the fluid they drain to try to ID the tumors I have experience with having a tumor removed from the belly of a budgie if you get that far and want to know my bird's story. Best of luck!


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope Charlie is doing better soon. 
Hopefully he's on the road to recovery!


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

Okay, I made an appointment online for Charlie. They should get back to me tomorrow. Hopefully I can take him in on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

Okay, he has an appointment for tomorrow at 2:10. I'm glad we can get him in this soon.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I hope you're able to get some answers on Charlie's condition and that he gets better soon! :fingerx:


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

Today was an awful day. We took the dogs in for heartworm testing and shots this morning. Teddy, my shih-poo lad, has to have one of his molars removed. I brush his teeth everyday, and I knew about that tooth. The root's exposed and needs to be removed soon. Gizmo, my dad's young chihuahua lad, was fine. Abby, my three pound little chihuahua sister, has a heart murmur. It turns out that it's gotten worse, and she needs to go to Toronto for an ECG. The vet never told us about her heart before, but I knew there was something wrong with it from when I'd felt her pulse before. It speeds up, goes really slow, has one heart beat, then four quick ones, etc., and also flutters at times.

Okay, I know you guys didn't really want to hear about the dos, so onto Charlie. The vet examined him and she says he's a bit thin. It appears as though he has a fatty tumour, and that he likely has fluid in his abdominal cavity. She said that he might be dying, but I refuse to believe that. He wants to live and is still enjoying life, and that's all that matters. Sure, he hasn't been feeling the best and has been lethargic, but I don't care. Anyways, she gave us some Metacam for the pain and inflammation, and said we could have more tests done, but that at his age and whatnot, he wouldn't be able to have corrective surgery. Other than that, she said he was very cute and that his feathers and whatnot looked very good. Needless to see, I was an absolute mess before the appointment was over.

Oh, and someone who I used to be friends with, her mom died. Needless to say, my parents and I aren't in a good place right now. My mom was crying at work when she heard about Abby, and apparently Dad was almost in tears when he was telling her more information when Mom got home.

Thanks everyone. If anyone's going to die, they're going to have a lot of fun before they die.


----------

